# Added some paphs to the collection



## Ryan Young (Mar 23, 2014)

Clockwise : Top left St Swithin, Hung Sheng Eagle, niveum, Rolfeii


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking like a healthy bunch. Good luck with them.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2014)

Why is that St. Swithin so light?


----------



## atlantis (Mar 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Why is that St. Swithin so light?



I was thinking the same


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2014)

what vendor did they come from? look like nice plants...the Saint Swithin does look like it was grown in too-high light. give it 1 Tblsp of Epsom Salts in a gallon of water and it should green up a little...


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like Forestview Orchid Plants and Paramount


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet the St Swithin is rootless!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 24, 2014)

atlantis said:


> I was thinking the same



It was over exposed, I've moved it to bright north window. 







NYEric said:


> Why is that St. Swithin so light?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't really want to sound like Debbie Downer here but that Saint Swithin was the exact mirror copy (similar size and colour) of what I have gotten from them 2-3 years ago. Alas 2 years later after I got it. Never have done a single thing so I chuck it in the garbage. But you may have better success than me. Good luck man.


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 24, 2014)

St Swithin was over exposed in my opinion, moved it to bright north window, St Swithin and niveum came from paramount, the niveum's largest leaf almost ripped right off taking out of the bag. Forrestview for Hung Sheng Eagle, the Rolfeii was from another member selling at the show. I will check the roots!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 25, 2014)

eggshells said:


> I don't really want to sound like Debbie Downer here but that Saint Swithin was the exact mirror copy (similar size and colour) of what I have gotten from them 2-3 years ago. Alas 2 years later after I got it. Never have done a single thing so I chuck it in the garbage. But you may have better success than me. Good luck man.



I have a few supplements to give it a bit of a jolt, hopefully it will take the hint.


----------

